# 9mm Ammo



## Talon (Mar 1, 2009)

? magtech wolf fioche pmc bronze brown bear and so on 115 fmj which is better ammo to use in my pt 92. I usaully shoot wwb and seller and belot. i havnt had any probs with either but i think the wwb is dirty as hell just need some input on other ammo before i buy a case. Thank you for your help


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a S&W SW9VE and have fed it just about everything under the sun. About the only thing I would avoid is anything from Wolf. Not only is it because I am Ukrainian and try to avoid Russian made things when possible, but their cases are made of steel and not brass. 

Before buying a case of anything, but a box or two. See if you like it and if your gun likes it. 

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## Talon (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya ive heard alot of bad things about wolf ammo thank for the info


----------



## StngStr (Jun 23, 2007)

i shoot whatever is cheapest at the range and currently have magtech for self defense rounds.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Wolf fired fine for me, but it is the dirtiest ammo I've ever seen. Took me forever to get my Kahr cleaned out after that trip to the range. I might buy one of their sealed tins if I was looking for some "bury out back" type of ammo, but not for range stuff.

My standard range ammo is WWB, or Remington UMC (watch for sales at Dick's Sporting goods about every 2-3 weeks.

My standard carry ammo is Speer Gold Dot +P 115gr, somtimes carry Hydra Shock, Hornady TAP, or Remington Golden Saber.


----------

